# pier net



## keller625 (Mar 6, 2013)

im one of those guys that come down only once or twice a year, im wondering, are there usually (almost always?) someone with a pier net on the okaloosa pier? 

i fish plenty on the s.c. coast, but haven't invested in a gaff or net yet since i haven't had the chance at a bull red yet


----------



## keller625 (Mar 6, 2013)

bring some extra beer in case i need some help?


----------

